# GOODBYE AND GOOD LUCK



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
It was BFN for me again this morning and strong AF pains so she will appear this evening as she always does on day 16.
I just wanted to let everyone know that We have decided to not go through with the last treatment.
I have spent most of my adult life in and out of Hospital with tube problems or ovary problems and ive now had enough.
The last treatment would be so final and I know i couldnt cope with the failure.
So, The plan is, enjoy life to the full and in 5 years time, if we still have a desire to have kids, We will adopt a child that needs us.

I Just want to say "THANKYOU" from the bottom of my heart for everybodys kind words over the last 6 months and I really hope that you ALL get the Gift you all desire so much.

God Bless
Natalie
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Natalie

just a word to say your words this morning brought a tear to my eye - how brave of you to come to this decision.It can't have been an easy one to make.

I can only imagine how difficult it has been for you to make it, after all those years of poking and prodding and heartache every time you got a bfn. I'm just so sorry the New Year wasn't going to bring you the good news you so wanted.

You sound like a very positive person Natalie - and I hope one day you and your dh are blessed with a child - whether it be your own or through adoption.

take care of yourself and good luck with the new job.

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Natalie, I'm so sorry to see you go  

This must have been really hard but if you are both happy with the decision thats a good thing.  I really hope that one day (soon) your dream comes true.  Do pop on and say hello from time to time.  We will miss you.  Good luck for the future and take real good care


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Natalie

I really dont know what to say. You made me feel all  . Except i think your about the bravest person I know. I wish you all the luck and love in the world. And you just never know. My mum tried for 13 years to have me. and then she gave up and went for adoption. she adopted my brother and then got pg with me at 39 and 30 years ago that was old. So you just never can tell.

Good luck and God bless you both

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natalie my Darling,

I'm so sorry about your BFN. You've been an inspiration to us all and I wish you both nothing but happiness for your future. I pray for a miracle to bring you the child you so deserve, and any child would be privileged to have your both as parents.

Keep in touch
Kerry
xxxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Natalie,
Sorry to hear about your decision,a very brave one but only you and your dh can make it. You are a strong person who will endevour to become parents one way or another.
You never know they say once you put it out of your mind things happen. Well I wish you luck for the future and keep as strong as you are.
Take care.
Gossipsxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Natalie

What a brave decision hunny I was so   to read your message but feel that you have made the right decision I hope that I will be able to do it when and if we need too.  You are lucky to have each other.....my cousin gave up TTC 5 years ago and she has now srarted the adoption process as she feels she has so much to give a child.

Have a fantastic christmas and new year - Love to you and  your DH.

Sarah


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Natalie

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world & I understand what a tough & brave decision you've made.

Thinking of you & take care
Natasha


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natalie

I really admire you for making such a big decision and I wish you every happiness for the future.

I am sure you must feel better already.

Take care and have some fun.

Love Tracy
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie 

goodluck with what ever the future holds for you hunny!
I was too a clomid chick again this year and am now having a long long break from ttc as it has felt like my and dh lives have been dominated by ttc and tx for the whole of our marriage!  so know exactly where you are coming from 
We are in the process of appying to become foster parents so are looking forward to a new chapter in our lives

loads of  and 

love
suzie xx

p.s dont leave us clomid girls  
xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Bye Natalie,

I am sad to see you go but respect you enormously for making your decision.  Nobody can realise how hard this is if they haven't been through it themselves.

Miracles do happen and dreams definitely do come true so good luck to you and DH.

Lots of love,

Lou x x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Natalie

I've been following your news for the last few months, watching how you've been doing as we're being treated at the same place ....

I was so sad to read about your decision, but at the same time so full of admiration. You've been through such a lot in the last five months, and your decision to begin enjoying your married life again away from the strain of TTC is a good one -- your DH sounds like a lovely guy.

All respect to you both. Whichever route you take, you are going to be great parents.

Love and best wishes .... and don't become a stranger,

Jaffa
xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Natalie - 

Best wishes in the future.  Hope you and DH do find yourselves parents some day.
Just don't know what to say.  So sad and happy for you at the same time.  

- Nikki


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Natalie - I will really miss you - you have given so much of your time for others on here - good luck with the future and take care...


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya,
Just wanted to say thanks to you for the good advice you've given me in the past few months- good luck for the future - my thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep us posted on hoe you're getting on, won't you? 

Lots of love and best wishes
Chris xxxxx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Natalie,
Just wanted to wish you a whole heap of luck! What a brave decision you have made and i can understand why......but you never know what the future may hold
Take care
vickilouxxx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello,

I only joined the forum yesterday but read your post and just want to say all the very best of luck and wishes to both you and your partner for the future and all your future decisions.

Love, Mollie xxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm a new comer to, but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, it really touched my heart reading your post.

All the luck to you and DH and may you life bring you the happyness you so rightly deserve  

 Kim x x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Newbie here too.  Good luck for the future, I hope that a miracle comes your way.

Bev xx


----------

